# Another batch



## hillbilly jim (Aug 12, 2016)

After distributing some samples of the cheeses I've been smoking, I've gotten several orders. I ran another batch last night.

This is eight different cheeses, all in quarter pound sections. Cream cheese, Velveeta, Sharp Cheddar, Pepper Jack, Monterey Jack, Swiss, block Mozzarella and Colby Jack, all smoked for 15 hours.













IMG_5036.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Aug 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2016)

Great color Jim!

They look awesome!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm jealous!

If I put a block of cheese into any of my smokers right now, it would start melting just due to the heat outside!  My offset is at 150 right now and the clod smoke vertical shows 140+...

C'mon Fall!!!!!

Oh, by the way, your cheese looks great!


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks, Cranky! Comin' from an OTBS member, that's quite a compliment!

How close is Richardson to the Big D? I worked on a 24 story high rise job out there back in '05 & '06.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 22, 2016)

HJ, That is quite the colorful cheese. What type of wood did you use ?


----------

